# 3 thirds & a second....



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

great job! I love the ABC's lol I usually sing row row row your boat. I seem to get the perfect spots when I sing that song  do you have any pics we can see??


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Umm not at the moment. Im waiting on the photographer to put them up on the web.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Good job, you got through it!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

The photographer still hasn't put up the pics yet  So just waiting Waiting Waiting.....


----------

